# 06 black tail lights



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi. I want to get these for my 04 but I want to know if they plug right in or are any modifications necessary. And where is the best place to but them and what brand. I was thinking from the dealer.What do you think?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

04goatgirl said:


> Hi. I want to get these for my 04 but I want to know if they plug right in or are any modifications necessary. And where is the best place to but them and what brand. I was thinking from the dealer.What do you think?


*I am thinking they look ok.... but for 200 clams for a set is kind of salty just to change to color. But thats just my taste. According to the posts on here they will fit right up.... Fred Beans on here is advertising what they say is a good price for a set.... 199.00 plus shipping....


check it out in the Dealer's supported thread*


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

04goatgirl said:


> Hi. I want to get these for my 04 but I want to know if they plug right in or are any modifications necessary.


They plug right in. Literally was a 5 minute installation for me. I got mine from Fred Beans and I think they were money well spent!!!


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info I am going to order them. I think they will look good with barbados blue. After they are installed I will post pics.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

Heres a link to what they will look like on BB..

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82470&highlight=06+tails+barbados+blue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi there,
I believe they drastically change the image of the car. On my YJ it was like night and day. I get comments all the time about the black tail lamps!

We sell them for 199.24 + shipping. This is not only a good price, it's the best price shipped in the US and on top of that we have them! We have more tail lamps than anyone in the entire country, including GM!

You can order from our site @ any time from www.fredbeansparts.com. Click where it says click here to search by part number. Use part number 06gtolamps under Pontiac make and you're ready to go!

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

on my black '04 it looks AWESOME! the tail lamps blend right in with the rest of the car now. i'm not one that's into appearance mods. the rest of my '04 is stock looking and i like it like that but on some colors like black this is a must-do mod. the only color car i've seen it on that i didn't like so far was the regular blue.


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

*pics*

Here's apic of new 06 tails .


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I am thinking they look ok.... but for 200 clams for a set is kind of salty just to change to color. But thats just my taste. According to the posts on here they will fit right up.... Fred Beans on here is advertising what they say is a good price for a set.... 199.00 plus shipping....
> 
> 
> check it out in the Dealer's supported thread*


200 for tail lights u guys pay way to much in US get on to ebay australia pay 150 -195 aus $


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

vxssls1 said:


> 200 for tail lights u guys pay way to much in US get on to ebay australia pay 150 -195 aus $


Yeah, but the shipping from AUS would kill the price.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

on fredbeans.com are these real 06 lamps of fakes like on ebay?


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

yes i got them from him they are gm taillights


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2005)

04goatgirl said:


> yes i got them from him they are gm taillights


That is correct! Brand new Tail lights. We have plenty in stock.


----------

